# apparence fenetre comme le doc.....



## Trevenefica (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je voudrais changer l'apparence de mon menu pomme, fichier.... comme le doc sous snow leopard, cad en ecriture blanche sur fond noir.

Une idée ?


Merci par avance les amis !


----------



## Nyx0uf (8 Janvier 2010)

Dans le sous forum customisation y a plein de truc qui en parle...


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2010)

On descend donc d'un étage vers la Customisation.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Tape Black MenuBar SnowLeopard dans Google  .
PS : Je ne peux pas t'aider pour le moment car MacThemes n'est pas accessible ...


----------



## Trevenefica (8 Janvier 2010)

ok désolé pour la faute d'inattention 'dock'. Sinon la ou se trouve la pomme,fichier,edition......(le menu quoi) il est généralement noir sur fond blanc ou bleu, mais avec un clic droit sur le dock (une icone ou apps) on remarque une apparence ecriture blanche sur fond noir....


Est ce que je me suis bien fais comprendre ? pas facile a expliquer ..... lol


----------



## Trevenefica (9 Janvier 2010)

voila la soluce ca marche nikel....

A+


----------



## 223remington (14 Février 2010)

Trevenefica a dit:


> voila la soluce ca marche nikel....
> 
> A+



Quelle soluce? Où sa? Sa m'intéresse moi aussi...


----------

